# Oh... Pizza..... I want you inside me....



## casiocasio10 (Mar 9, 2013)

One more parody of internet stuff...
This time with a shirt on and not holding a fleshlight.





[robert`s_camera] Sent you a message! by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## PinkDoor (Mar 9, 2013)

This is so wrong. I have been on Paleo since January. Pizza never looked so good! LOL!


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh... Paleo? ha, ha...


----------



## MK3Brent (Mar 9, 2013)

I did the 30 day paleo... lost weight, which was the opposite of what I wanted.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 9, 2013)

I love eating pizza


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 9, 2013)

The O.P photo is a parody of internet people who are fetishizing the eating of food....


----------



## alanlake (Mar 14, 2013)

i wonder if that shirt was just as white when you finishedd...


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 14, 2013)

alanlake said:


> i wonder if that shirt was just as white when you finishedd...



I did not really eat the pizza at the time the photo was taken.. I did eat it latter... with a fork and knife... And yes my shirt was clean after....


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 14, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> I did not really eat the pizza at the time the photo was taken.. I did eat it latter... with a fork and knife... And yes my shirt was clean after....



I don't think I would be able to put pizza in my mouth without eating it, right then...  I would also not use a fork or knife - too slow, lol.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 14, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> casiocasio10 said:
> 
> 
> > I did not really eat the pizza at the time the photo was taken.. I did eat it latter... with a fork and knife... And yes my shirt was clean after....
> ...



I used a fork and knife.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 16, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> I used a fork and knife.



That is just weird.  :er:


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 16, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> casiocasio10 said:
> 
> 
> > I used a fork and knife.
> ...



not realy


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 16, 2013)

casiocasio10 said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > casiocasio10 said:
> ...



How do you eat KFC's chicken fried greasy?


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 16, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> How do you eat KFC's chicken fried greasy?



I don't eat KFC


----------

